# Ultimate Christmas Scripture



## formula1 (Dec 24, 2015)

This is mine. Feel free to post yours!

Galatians 4
4 But when the fullness of time had come, God sent forth his Son, born of woman, born under the law, 5 to redeem those who were under the law, so that we might receive adoption as sons.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 25, 2015)

Good morning Formula1

This may not be a traditional christmas verse, But I love it none the less. In it, we see that God is pointing ahead to the coming on the Christ and He guarantee's it by his name! That made it a stone cold lock! 


Genesis 22
15 And the angel of the LORD called to Abraham a second time from heaven 16 and said, *“By myself I have sworn, declares the LORD,* because you have done this and have not withheld your son, your only son, 17 I will surely bless you, and I will surely multiply your offspring as the stars of heaven and as the sand that is on the seashore. And your offspring shall possess the gate of hisd enemies, 18 *and in your offspring shall all the nations of the earth be blessed*, because you have obeyed my voice.”


----------



## formula1 (Dec 25, 2015)

*re:*

Great scripture!  Amazing how all of scripture points to Christ!


----------



## speedcop (Dec 29, 2015)

Great! thanks!


----------

